# Lowgarth



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

An ex: Avonmouth tug originally with the Cory fleet, *LOWGARTH* has now been languishing in the enclosed dock at Ipswich (UK) for some time. According to internet source, she is in service with a company called Rigg M since 2003.


----------



## channelimages (Sep 28, 2007)

Bob S said:


> An ex: Avonmouth tug originally with the Cory fleet, *LOWGARTH* has now been languishing in the enclosed dock at Ipswich (UK) for some time. According to internet source, she is in service with a company called Rigg M since 2003.


Now in West Africa owned by Fendercare.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks for the update.

Bob


----------

